# Ideas for Recipes? (1920's Murder Mystery)



## Lisaloo (Sep 27, 2011)

Well, if it were me, I would probably do some research on what sort of desserts were popular in that time frame and go with something authentic to the period. I just did a few minutes of google research and found several resources that would be helpful in choosing a dessert for your party. There is a recipe for something called a Lady Baltimore cake, bread pudding, pineapple upside down cake and apparently Jello was introduced in the 20's and was considered to be pretty fancy since it required refrigeration which was also new. What a great theme, by the way. I may snag that for next year, I've always loved the general vibe of the 1920's.


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Is this perhaps Murder at the 4 deuces? 
I hosted that for my Birthday and it was brilliant


----------



## bloodygoatlord (Aug 16, 2012)

It's Murder at the Juice Joint. Im pretty stoked. Last year was an actual haunted house theme, so a bit more Halloween-y. But I'm still throwing touches of Halloween in my speakeasy tehehehehe


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

Ah Ok 
You could change the labels of each Bottle to something different- just google Halloween drink labels, there's loads of ideas 
Also you can glue mini plastic skulls the top of some bottles. Or a spider.
Another idea is to carve out a pumpkin and then chop of the top and then place a big bowl inside it. Add ice and it's a pumpkin drinks cooler


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Mini Murder Cupcakes


----------

